# Crypt Allergies



## C_perugiae (Feb 26, 2004)

Anyone here have skin reactions at all after handling freshly separated Crypts? I handle a lot of them, working at a store that sells so many, and after separating clumps C. wendtii and C. spiralis, my hands/arms turn red and start burning and itching. 

The first few times it happened, it was my whole arm because I was separating and then planting them in a 75, and eventually I figured out what was causing it. The reaction goes away after about 10 minutes, with some cold water and patience.

Anyway, just wondering if anyone else has experienced the same thing. I'm not allergic to anything else, but this is getting worse each time, so I figure it's actually an allergy. Weird, huh?


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Quite odd. Never happened to me.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Sounds like you got a dose of Calcium Oxalate Crystals which can be an irritant to the skin, and poisonous (actually a mechanical abrasives that can harm the alimentary tract) but only is large quantities. Many plants contain these and all Aroids (with two exceptions that I can think of) have them, some more than others. As far as I know, some people are more sensitive to skin contact with these than others, especially you, you must have brushed up against one too many broken leaves. It should fine.


----------



## C_perugiae (Feb 26, 2004)

Hmm... that's interesting. I'll read up on it more now that I have something to search on. Thanks for the info.

I was rescaping a tank (180 gal) and pulled a bunch of C. tonkinensis up. Ended up with my whole arm red and burning, especially at the water surface (like around my upper arm). Man, that majorly sucked... looks like I'm going to have to start being more careful around them because each reaction gets just a smidge worse. Seems a lot like what saltwater guys get after getting stung by certain animals over and over again. I guess it's from working in a pet store for too long. Time to go back to school, I guess.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've been experiencing this myself. I keep getting itchy hands for a day or two at a time. It occured to me yesterday that it is likely happening everytime I trim the Lagenandra in my 75 gallon. Whenever I remove the older leaves I usually crush them in my hand to fit them in the trash more easily. I suppose I'll be wearing latex gloves whenever I trim them from now on.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I know someone who tried eating one of those Lagenandras. Don't try it....


----------

